# Rockets deal for Mutumbo imminent



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1873684

Another great deal by CD. This team is really taking on the look of a contender, a great balance of young and old. 



> "I have considered this deal to be imminent for about a month," his agent, Bill Neff, said. "In the last week, Carroll Dawson asked me not to sign Mike Wilks with someone else. *If it was anybody but Carroll Dawson*, I would probably ignore them. Mike Wilks will not be an issue."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess this is a good trade, but Mutombo's bones are practically dust.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Our depth chart, after this deal takes place:

PG: Sura / Ward / Lue
SG: McGrady / Sura / Gaines
SF: Jim Jackson / Bostjan Nachbar 
PF: Juwan Howard / Taylor / Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming / Mutumbo / Padgett

We could see Sura playing the backup 2 and 3 with Ward starting if Nachbar doesn't perform up to expectations. 

We still have 3 free roster spots, I hope we pursue Jon Barry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scott Padgett is a Center?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Scott Padgett is a Center?


Because of our "depth" at the PF spot and because we don't have 2 of the quickest centers in Yao Ming and Mutumbo, Padgett's role is to come off the bench and hit some three's playing the 5 spot. When things just aren't working with Yao Ming, and the Rockets are down by double digits, Gumby will probably put out a lineup of:

Sura
McGrady
Jackson
Taylor
Padgett

These guys can run and shoot, all of them are capable of hitting big shots and cutting down a lead quickly.... Padgett is a .400 3PT shooter, causes matchup problems offensively.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I suppose we don't really need Pike and Griffin with our depth at the 2-3, but I wish were getting more than just Mutumbo. It's by no means a great trade - Mutumbo's waaay passed his prime, and will hardly be feared as a shot blocker anymore. He is a very suitable back-up for Yao, but just kinda disappointed we had to give up Pike and Griff, both guys who I thought would have contributed last yr but ended up as disappointments.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This is a GREAT trade IMO...all was need here was a BACKUP Center,not a starter. Mutombo will be great for this team,simply as Yao's BACKUP. I like this trade,now to get Payton ...lol j/k.:laugh:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This is a nice trade. The Rockets now have a complete frontcourt rotations with Yao & Juwan the starters and Mutombo & Taylor the primary backups. Weatherspoon & Padgett can get spot minutes here and there and they offer different skills.

Actually, the Rockets look like they are done dealing. The PG position may still weak but having TMac really negates the importance of a 'true' PG. Hopefully they will have a great season!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

good deal not great though....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Rockets should pick-up Juaquin Hawkins for one of the 3 roster spots.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

a pg is not that much of a necessity if t-mac is the primary ball handler, which is extremely cabable of being. Remember guys, T-mac is probably the best ball hander over 6-6. He is more than cabable of bringing the ball up the court and creating plays. He is going to probably average 28 7 7 and a MVP:yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, Mutombo will be getting a decent NBA salary and collecting social security. Isn't he like 85 yrs old? Hopefully for Houston Yao will stay relatively healthy and Mutombo won't have to put in too many minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Actually I'm all for the trade now, Mutumbo's 4.5 mil or sumthing contract will be up this coming season, so we'll have some more cap room to sign some more FAs next season.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Actually I'm all for the trade now, Mutumbo's 4.5 mil or sumthing contract will be up this coming season, so we'll have some more cap room to sign some more FAs next season.


From that perspective it is a good trade. Hopefully Yao won't tire easily because Deke can only play so many minutes. He should retire after the season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Don't expect any big signings from the Rockets next season. Even with Mutumbo's expiring contract, and taking into consideration Weatherspoon's 05-06 expiring contract will be traded, the Rockets will still only be $2-3 million under the cap...


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't know why everybody is so down on Mutombo. I think he's still a great center. 

The last time he played (in Philadelphia), he helped the team so much, especially on defense, of course. He never got many minutes playing in New Jersey and New York. Although, in the NBA finals for New Jersey, I thought he played very well against Tim Duncan and David Robinson (when he actually got minutes). 

Yeah, he's old for an NBA player. But he can still play defense for JVG, clear the lanes, and set picks as well as the young centers (if there are any besides Yao). 

Don't be ageists, guys and gals. 

Matt


----------

